
Immigrants start small businesses at twice the rate of the native-born - SQL2219
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/3/8706911/immigrants-entrepreneur-rate
======
stevenjgarner
One reason immigrants start more small businesses is because it is the only
way they can generate an income. For the first decade I lived in the US
(before I got my green card), my social security card was stamped “Not valid
for employment”. So I incorporated a US company as a subsidiary of my foreign
company, and just continued to work (legally) for my original foreign company,
while marketing its services here in the US through its subsidiary. This is
standard operating procedure for many immigrants, so of course the statistics
are skewed in that direction.

